# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Bộ bàn xoay dành cho máy 5 trục.

## Nam CNC

Em đang chế dần dần 1 bộ bàn xoay cho cái máy cùi bắp của em, khi xong em sẽ cho các bác biết cái cánh quạt turbine chạy ra sao hen ( anh em nước ngoài DIY được thì mình cũng Diy được )

------ Hình ảnh thể hiện độ chân thực ha.

         Hộp số harmoni 1:50, bạc trượt con lăn
         động cơ bước USA , 5.5A
--khung bằng sắt thép ve chai ( em chủ trương hàng chuẩn nhưng phải rẻ ..... đâm ra xấu òm, NHƯNG độ chính xác anh em khó bì kịp )


--kết cấu khá đơn giản


--Mặt bích có đầy đủ lỗ ốc thuận tiện cho em chế cái xoay tiếp theo.




    Sẵn đây mới moi ra cài hộp số harmonic khác bé hơn 1 cỡ, 1:50, dùng bạc con lăn luôn. Nhìn là thèm.






   tình hình em sẽ cập nhật tiếp từng bước tiếp theo khi chế tạo và lắp lên cái máy cùi bắp cho anh em xem và trao đổi.

----------

anhcos, atuancnc, Boyred2000, cuong, hoang.nvn, Khongnickname, mpvmanh, Mr.L, occutit

----------


## Nam CNC

Bộ trên chắc chưa xong do em lười và nhiều việc quá, chi khi nào anh em dí súng em mới làm quá. Sẵn đây mới rã cái bộ xoay 2 bậc trong máy 5 trục nữ trang của em, em đưa lên đây cho anh em tham khảo, dòng này là dòng cuối cùng nhiều ưu điểm nhất của em, chẳng muốn dấu giếm gì nữa ( bộ này hoàn thành đúng 1 năm về trước )

----------

atuancnc, hoang.nvn, im_atntc, Khoa C3

----------


## hoang.nvn

Cứ phải nói là ướt hết bàn phím a Nam ạ ^^

----------


## ahdvip

Đề nghị tháo 2 miếng 2 bên ra chạy lại nhìn cho nó ART một tí. ^^

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi, ban đầu tính vát xéo cho đẹp nhưng lười thôi không làm nữa.
------ nhìn thì chỉ là chi tiết hình chữ nhật 2 lỗ , nhưng khi tháo ốc ra các bác sẽ biết 2 cái lỗ hình dáng ra sao để việc canh chỉnh chính xác và dễ dàng, 2 miếng đó nó có tác dụng gá mặt bích hộp số vuông góc với tấm đế, nhưng đâu phải muốn vuông là vuông, em phải thiết kế lỗ trên là 5mm cho chuẩn với ốc 5mm, còn lỗ dưới là 2 rãnh tròn để có thể dịch chỉnh theo cung tròn có tâm là con ốc 5mm trên, với cơ cấu như thế chỉ cần kê đồng hồ so thì các bác muốn dịch chỉnh bao nhiêu thì gõ gõ vài cái nhè nhẹ là nó chỉnh góc xoay của tâm A liền mà không sợ dịch chỉnh nguyên khung , kết cấu đó phải 1 thời gian dài làm đi làm lại em mới nghĩ ra và áp dụng.
----- Đồng thời như thế, nếu tinh mắt các bác để ý phí dưới đế hình dạng lỗ bắt ốc cũng như thế, gồm tâm lỗ ốc và 4 rãnh cung tròn xung quanh, 2 cơ cấu cho phép em dịch chỉnh 2 chiều để đảm bảo trục tâm A song song chuẩn với X.

----------


## ahdvip

Lỗ nó kiểu gì thì tuỳ anh Nam làm thôi, chứ em thấy cứ mà anh trang điểm đẹp nhiều người hoa con mắt là em nó theo chồng ngay ak, ^^.

----------


## Nam CNC

ủa đau có bán đâu, bây giờ nó nằm ở nhà luôn, thỉnh thoảng nhớ 5 trục lôi ra làm tiếp mà ... hehehe chiều nay rãnh rã ra chụp hình rõ ràng cho anh em thấy chơi

----------

